# Why is my LYFT app silent when a ping comes thru?!



## DeeFree

This is driving me crazy!! (Pun unintended). My acceptance rate is at 60% because my phone doesn't sound the ping alarm when my app is on!!!!. I have to sit and stare at the app or I won't ever know when a requests comes thru.

I wonder if this is purposeful. I drove for two weeks and met the 20% Drivers Bonus both times and did not have this problem at all! I wonder if Lyft is sending through silent calls so I will miss them and make my acceptance rate fall below 90%! I know, I sound crazy but everything was going so smoothly!!

Only when my phone is hooked up thru bluetooth in my car do I hear the alarm. But if I have my phone in my hand or anywhere the app doesn't make a peep. Can't be my phone as all others sounds are being made. I've tried turning off the phone and turning back on to reset and checking for notifications. 

Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Rivmage

Mine beeps fine...

Double check your "media" volume and if you still have an issue, uninstall and reinstall


----------



## 7Miles

This is iPhone issue. Your Lyft app has same volume settings as your favorite game app. Go to any game app on your iPhone you have. You see how low is the sound? Turn it up, now your Lyft app has sound too.
iPhone doesn't differentiate between a game app and Lyft app. If you lower it on a game app, Lyft app will be silent as well.


----------



## MrPix

Another cause can be if you plug the iPhone into your car's USB port to charge it, and the car port is connected to your entertainment system. When this happens, your car system controls the volume. You can check this by swiping up from the bottom of the screen to see the quick controls. If the volume slider has disappeared, then reappears when you unplug the USB, that is the cause. The solution is to buy a dumb cigarette lighter socket USB charger.


----------



## BostonBarry

Yes, volume setting is likely culprit. On Uber my pings would still come through on vibrate setting, not so on Lyft. Figured that out after missing three pings. On Droid my phone has 4 separate volume controls. Ringtone, media, notifications, and system. I turn notifications down so riders don't have to hear my text and email and other app sounds, but I can still hear Lyft pings with that setting off.


----------



## Chuck6988

I had this problem too at first. Not only was there no audible tone, but the ride requests only lasted for a few seconds so there was no time to accept them. I also rebooted my phone. These steps solved the problem for me completely.


----------



## Andyany

I had this prb and contacted the company to solve it. All their tips did not work. By the time I figured it out. It was the blue tooth of the car when it is connected to the iphone blue tooth, even when you turn off the blue tooth connection of the iphone and car, it takes couple days that effects of blue tooth to go off and let the App ping again. Also the car usb port has the same effect of making the App silent for couple days too.


----------



## DieselkW

I miss pings when Bluetooth is on, but the car is not set to play through Bluetooth sounds. If I have the radio on, or the aux is plugged into my iPod, the pings will be silent and I have to be looking at the phone to know I've got a potential rider.

I either make sure I'm listening to podcasts or phone music when Bluetooth is enabled, or turn Bluetooth off so the phone speakers are being used to warn me of pings.

Apparently, on my iPhone and my car, the phone speakers are disabled when Bluetooth is on and there is a Bluetooth source for it to connect to. (Like the telephone) 

Since I like to use Bluetooth for phone conversations, I just listen to my long long list of podcasts while I'm driving. Otherwise, I have to turn off Bluetooth and hold the phone to my ear when necessary. In the house, no problem with Bluetooth being on as there is no "source" to connect to.

Just got a ping... gotta go.


----------



## andaas

A great solution I've found while using the iPhone is to change the AirPlay setting after the phone is connected to the car's bluetooth system. (Swipe up from bottom, tap "AirPlay", choose "iPhone").

This leaves the bluetooth connection intact, so phone calls, etc., are run through the car, but routes all normal phone audio through the iPhone speaker. Ride requests (both Lyft & Uber) are audible this way for me.

If I make a call, the car handles the call through bluetooth without any changes; and all settings are back to using the phone speaker after the call.


----------



## MAT2222

DeeFree said:


> This is driving me crazy!! (Pun unintended). My acceptance rate is at 60% because my phone doesn't sound the ping alarm when my app is on!!!!. I have to sit and stare at the app or I won't ever know when a requests comes thru.
> 
> I wonder if this is purposeful. I drove for two weeks and met the 20% Drivers Bonus both times and did not have this problem at all! I wonder if Lyft is sending through silent calls so I will miss them and make my acceptance rate fall below 90%! I know, I sound crazy but everything was going so smoothly!!
> 
> Only when my phone is hooked up thru bluetooth in my car do I hear the alarm. But if I have my phone in my hand or anywhere the app doesn't make a peep. Can't be my phone as all others sounds are being made. I've tried turning off the phone and turning back on to reset and checking for notifications.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem?


I have been missing all kinds of ride requests (no sound when a ride request would come in), and thought it was the Lyft app or the AT&T HTC Desire 626 phone. It was neither. A guy at AT&T said it was the Bluetooth speaker (on my sun visor) interfering with the sound notification on the phone. I turned off the Bluetooth speaker and -- so far -- I have gotten beep notifications. Then I turn it on to hear the directions -- and have to turn it back off after each ride. I SHOULD not have to do this if the FCC would force Bluetooth to fix this issue. I wonder if anyone has reported it to them.


----------



## MAT2222

I have been missing all kinds of ride requests (no sound when a ride request would come in), and thought it was the Lyft app or the AT&T HTC Desire 626 phone. It was neither. A guy at AT&T said it was the Bluetooth speaker (on my sun visor) interfering with the sound notification on the phone. I turned off the Bluetooth speaker and -- so far -- I have gotten beep notifications. Then I turn it on to hear the directions -- and have to turn it back off after each ride. I SHOULD not have to do this if the FCC would force Bluetooth to fix this issue. I wonder if anyone has reported it to them.


----------



## andaas

This is not a bug with Bluetooth. The issue is how the Bluetooth device (e.g., your car, headphones, speaker, etc.), is set up by the manufacturer. When an A2DP device connects to your phone, the A2DP profile sent from the device to your phone includes a flag that indicates if audio should immediately be sent to that device.

Most, but not all, Bluetooth devices work this way. It's not going to change any time soon. Mainly because this only effects a small slice of people - the majority of people likely prefer this configuration.


----------



## SuckA

Yup check your game volume 
If not that, check to make sure your using the latest update of Lyft app


----------



## SuckA

Ive missed 3 requests in a row today, its not my phone volume something is wrong with the app...
Samsung S3


----------



## Quietlion

For me the LYFT ping is dependent on the Ringtone Volume, not the Media volume. I have a Samsung Galaxy s5.


----------



## Luber4.9

Lyft needs an alert-test button so you can ensure an audible ping


----------



## BostonBarry

Luber4.9 said:


> Lyft needs an alert-test button so you can ensure an audible ping


 there already is a way to test your volume. Go into the menu then settings then tap walkthrough it will run through a normal ride sequence


----------



## Flarpy

Even with volume up its still too soft. Its really a terrible notification... easy to miss.


----------



## BostonBarry

There must be something in your settings off, mine is ridiculously loud.


----------



## Flarpy

LG G4 with the media slider all the way up. Its not a ringtone or notification. Wonder if it's considered a system sound?


----------



## AllenChicago

Flarpy said:


> LG G4 with the media slider all the way up. Its not a ringtone or notification. Wonder if it's considered a system sound?


At 1:25 into this video, it shows how to use "Smart Settings" to set up a sound profile. May be somethin in there you can use. Good luck Flarpy.
Link to video:


----------



## Danz Haagen

DeeFree said:


> This is driving me crazy!! (Pun unintended). My acceptance rate is at 60% because my phone doesn't sound the ping alarm when my app is on!!!!. I have to sit and stare at the app or I won't ever know when a requests comes thru.
> 
> I wonder if this is purposeful. I drove for two weeks and met the 20% Drivers Bonus both times and did not have this problem at all! I wonder if Lyft is sending through silent calls so I will miss them and make my acceptance rate fall below 90%! I know, I sound crazy but everything was going so smoothly!!
> 
> Only when my phone is hooked up thru bluetooth in my car do I hear the alarm. But if I have my phone in my hand or anywhere the app doesn't make a peep. Can't be my phone as all others sounds are being made. I've tried turning off the phone and turning back on to reset and checking for notifications.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem?


I have galaxy S7, and sometimes I also miss the ping. My volume is at MAX. I think it was intentionally designed that way, so you have more chance of acceptance failure.


----------



## BostonBarry

Flarpy said:


> LG G4 with the media slider all the way up. Its not a ringtone or notification. Wonder if it's considered a system sound?


In Droid it is tied to the RINGTONE volume. I can turn the other 3 off without ill effect, but if ringtone is down or phone is in vibrate, I won't hear the sound.


Danz Haagen said:


> I have galaxy S7, and sometimes I also miss the ping. My volume is at MAX. I think it was intentionally designed that way, so you have more chance of acceptance failure.


The conspiracy theories are really annoying. Look at the app from a business standpoint. To successfully build the brand, they WANT you to give rides. If you miss it and the pax gets a driver 15 minutes away instead of 2 minutes away, that isn't going to create a frequent user. If driver is constantly missing requests and/or bonuses, that isn't going to encourage a reliable driver. They make money on rides just as we do. There is no conspiracy to ding your acceptance rate just to avoid a bonus payout. I've given 2600 Lyfts, hit PDB just about every week I've driven for them, and worked many guarantees including my initial $1500/week for 4 weeks. If you're missing pings, you have your volume settings screwed up or there is a glitch in your Bluetooth profiles. Period.


----------



## KK2929

DeeFree said:


> This is driving me crazy!! (Pun unintended). My acceptance rate is at 60% because my phone doesn't sound the ping alarm when my app is on!!!!. I have to sit and stare at the app or I won't ever know when a requests comes thru.
> 
> I wonder if this is purposeful. I drove for two weeks and met the 20% Drivers Bonus both times and did not have this problem at all! I wonder if Lyft is sending through silent calls so I will miss them and make my acceptance rate fall below 90%! I know, I sound crazy but everything was going so smoothly!!
> 
> Only when my phone is hooked up thru bluetooth in my car do I hear the alarm. But if I have my phone in my hand or anywhere the app doesn't make a peep. Can't be my phone as all others sounds are being made. I've tried turning off the phone and turning back on to reset and checking for notifications.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem?


Had same problem for 3 weeks. Finally Ryan in Lyft support helped me.
When your phone pings (alert notification) for a ride, increase the volume with the button on side of phone BEFORE you accept the ride.
This corrected my problem. Yeah !!


----------



## KK2929

Danz Haagen said:


> I have galaxy S7, and sometimes I also miss the ping. My volume is at MAX. I think it was intentionally designed that way, so you have more chance of acceptance failure.


I also have a Galaxy S7 Edge.
When phone pings the ride alert --- using volume button on side of phone -- increase the volume BEFORE you accept the ride.
Corrected my problem.
K


----------



## cenTiPede

There are two routes to solve this problem, and none passes through Area 51.

One it's an issue with the phone volume and/or car sound system interaction. Plenty of alternatives above.

The second is an issue with the app and your phone. Try another phone if you couldn't find the culprit on the first issue.


----------



## 58756

I am reawakening this post, yes it is on purpose. It happens after friday to get u to go belpw 90% and sometimes they won't even launch the app, you will just see notification that says you missed ping. Sadly Lyft is struggling financially. They took away my 20%, and they now silently tell their engineers to put features in that cause a person to not reach PDB. Very sad.

Lyft started all exctlited pimk furry mustache candy treat giving and now they know the realize. They also use proximity sensor to know when your not looking at phone so they time the fake request out faster. I was driving past airport entrance and i kept looking at phone every few seconds and all of a sudden i see i got a missed request. Look at screenshot.


----------



## beezlewaxin

If you have an Amp, ask support to enable the "hard of hearing" features for deaf drivers. Hopefully someday all Amps will do this by default.

This will enable visual notification for new ride requests. Your Amp's rear display will flash and alert you of new ride requests. It is very effective and impossible to miss while driving.

Go here: https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115006142608-Hard-of-Hearing-Driver-Features

It usually alerts before the phone begins to show the ping. It's really the only reason I started using my Amp.

Another helpful trick is to set my home screen wallpaper to just plain black. Then have that showing, and then it's easier to notice a new ping out of corner of eye because the screen abruptly changes from black to white/pink. You have to disable screen timeout while plugged in of course for this to be useful.

Should work on iPhone or Android..


----------



## 58756

beezlewaxin said:


> If you have an Amp, ask support to enable the "hard of hearing" features for deaf drivers. Hopefully someday all Amps will do this by default.
> 
> This will enable visual notification for new ride requests. Your Amp's rear display will flash and alert you of new ride requests. It is very effective and impossible to miss while driving.
> 
> Go here: https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115006142608-Hard-of-Hearing-Driver-Features
> 
> It usually alerts before the phone begins to show the ping. It's really the only reason I started using my Amp.
> 
> Another helpful trick is to set my home screen wallpaper to just plain black. Then have that showing, and then it's easier to notice a new ping out of corner of eye because the screen abruptly changes from black to white/pink. You have to disable screen timeout while plugged in of course for this to be useful.
> 
> Should work on iPhone or Android..


It is ok I discovered how to make the sound loud. I found out Lyft app is using the Alarm volume control ao just turn your alarm volume sky high and you shoukd be just fine.


----------



## beezlewaxin

Cool.. I didn't realize Lyft uses alarm volume, that's good to know.. I will have to verify on all my devices cause when it works its always used media volume I think... 

But I do have an LG flex that won't make sounds on ping no matter what, and that could be the fix.


----------



## KK2929

Ozzyoz said:


> View attachment 123917
> I am reawakening this post, yes it is on purpose. It happens after friday to get u to go belpw 90% and sometimes they won't even launch the app, you will just see notification that says you missed ping. Sadly Lyft is struggling financially. They took away my 20%, and they now silently tell their engineers to put features in that cause a person to not reach PDB. Very sad.
> 
> Lyft started all exctlited pimk furry mustache candy treat giving and now they know the realize. They also use proximity sensor to know when your not looking at phone so they time the fake request out faster. I was driving past airport entrance and i kept looking at phone every few seconds and all of a sudden i see i got a missed request. Look at screenshot.


Ozzyoz -- I absolutely disagree with you. LYFT in financial trouble ??? Not correct. The issue is that the alarm screen for ride request has a volume setting of is' own. It can only be adjusted when the request sounds and BEFORE you accept the ride. LYFT wants good drivers. Surely, you do not think that LYFT deliberately tries to sabotage your account to make your acceptance rate drop. NO - NO - and NO.
Compared to UBER a.k.a. OOOWBUTT - Lyft is at the top of the scale in how they handle their business and their professionalism.
My post tells you how to correct the problem. You obviously did not read it.


----------



## OGT

Hahahhahah lol. Next time you get a ping hold the volume up button. That will fix it.


----------



## 58756

OGT said:


> Hahahhahah lol. Next time you get a ping hold the volume up button. That will fix it.


No it doesn't lol.


----------



## MetalVan

beezlewaxin said:


> Cool.. I didn't realize Lyft uses alarm volume, that's good to know.. I will have to verify on all my devices cause when it works its always used media volume I think...
> 
> But I do have an LG flex that won't make sounds on ping no matter what, and that could be the fix.


This fixed it on my LG as well. Thanks


----------



## emmhope

Does everyone get no warning when riders cancel ?


----------



## KK2929

DeeFree said:


> This is driving me crazy!! (Pun unintended). My acceptance rate is at 60% because my phone doesn't sound the ping alarm when my app is on!!!!. I have to sit and stare at the app or I won't ever know when a requests comes thru.
> 
> I wonder if this is purposeful. I drove for two weeks and met the 20% Drivers Bonus both times and did not have this problem at all! I wonder if Lyft is sending through silent calls so I will miss them and make my acceptance rate fall below 90%! I know, I sound crazy but everything was going so smoothly!!
> 
> Only when my phone is hooked up thru bluetooth in my car do I hear the alarm. But if I have my phone in my hand or anywhere the app doesn't make a peep. Can't be my phone as all others sounds are being made. I've tried turning off the phone and turning back on to reset and checking for notifications.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem?


____________________________

When you get a ping BEFORE you push accept , check the volume on your phone. This volume setting is different than the normal setting for the phone audio.



Danz Haagen said:


> I have galaxy S7, and sometimes I also miss the ping. My volume is at MAX. I think it was intentionally designed that way, so you have more chance of acceptance failure.


LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!! No, not correct.



emmhope said:


> Does everyone get no warning when riders cancel ?


I am warned -- I put the cancellation text phone number into my contacts . When they send a text, I get a notification.


----------



## HarryCanyon

BostonBarry said:


> there already is a way to test your volume. Go into the menu then settings then tap walkthrough it will run through a normal ride sequence


NOPE


----------



## SHalester

somebody ignored the 'this thread is really really old, please don't awake it' warning.


----------

